# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Schneller Anstieg PSA nach Ende der ADT

## amadeus

Halo Leute, befinde mich in einer Art Schockzustand. Habe gerade den aktuellen PSA Status mitgeteilt bekommen - 1,440.Vor 3 Monaten noch 0,195. zweieinhalb Jahre nach OP, Bestrahlung und ADT war der PSA erstmalig wieder in den Nachweisbereich geraten, was ich zwar auf Grund der Ausgangslage - GS9, pos. Schnittrand, 5 befallene Lymphknoten - immer insgeheim befürchtet habe, aber dann doch nicht wirklich akzeptiert habe. Mit einem langsamen Anstieg habe ich mich irgendwann arrangiert, aber eine Versiebenfachung in so kurzer Zeit.
Was passiert da eurer Ansicht nach und wie wird es vermutlich weitergehen?

----------


## RalfDm

> Habe gerade den aktuellen PSA Status mitgeteilt bekommen - 1,440.Vor 3 Monaten noch 1,95.


Das ist für mich ein leichter Rückgang, oder hast Du Dich mit der Position eines Kommas vertan?

Ralf

----------


## amadeus

Sorry, Kommafehler.0,195 war der vorherige Wert Ende Oktober 21

----------


## RalfDm

Wie es der Zufall will, habe ich heute im "Basiswissen" den Abschnitt 15 zur Verlaufskontrolle um die folgende Passage ergänzt, die hier passt:




> *"Mein PSA-Wert ist in der Nachsorge-Untersuchung sprunghaft angestiegen, was mach' ich jetzt!?"* Diese oder eine ähnlich panisch formulierte Frage liest man gelegentlich im Forum, und die Panik ist durchaus verständlich. Zunächst aber gilt die Regel
> 
> *Ein Wert ist kein Wert!*
>  
> Bitten Sie Ihren Arzt, die Blutabnahme mit PSA-Bestimmung zu wiederholen. Nicht selten kann dann Entwarnung gegeben werden, weil ein Messfehler oder eine Verwechslung vorlag. Mir ist es auch einmal passiert, dass mir ein PSA-Wert von über 3 ng/ml durchgegeben wurde, der eigentlich im unmessbaren Bereich hätte liegen sollen. Es zeigte sich, dass die Sprechstundenhilfe den PSA-Wert mit dem Testosteronwert verwechselt hatte. Das sollte nicht passieren, kann es aber.


Ralf

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Ralf, klar daß ich eine neue PSA Bestimmung machen lasse, diemal im Labor meines Urologen.(Der mir so desaströs erscheineinde Wert wurde im Labor Hausarzt ermittelt)
Wahrscheinlich ist aber leider kein Messfehler oder Falschzuordnung der Grund für den rasanten Anstieg. Bleibt die Frage : Wie geht es wohl weiter, wenn sich der Wert bei Nachmessung bestätigt? Chemo?
Wiederaufnahme der ADT? (Testosteron aktuell immer noch niedig -0,34, vor 3 Monaten 0,03)
Sollte jetzt schon ein PSMA Pet gemacht werden, oder abwarten bis Wert X?

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Wolfi,

Du könntest warten, bis PSA über 2 geht, dann evtl. ein PSMA PET, um zu gucken, ob was mit Cyberknifebestrahlung lokal behandelt werden kann.

Du könntest auch einfach bis über PSA 5 abwarten, den steigenden Testosteronspiegel genießen, und dann wieder mit ADT weitermachen. ADT hatte bei Dir ja gut funktioniert.

Das sind zwei Wege, die mir so auf Anhieb bei Dir einfallen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Lutz - ein Stagnieren des PSA beim vor 3, genaugenommen vor 2 Monaten festgestellten Wert, oder einen moderaten Anstieg, vielleicht sogar Verdoppelung, hätte mich nicht überrascht, Aber 700% Anstieg in 2 Monaten, geht das überhaupt? Oder muss das ein Laborfehler sein? 
Was das Weitermachen mit der ADT anbetrifft - der Anstieg erfolgt bei noch ganz niedrigem Testosteronspiegel. Da ist es fraglich, ob eine Wiederaufnahme der ADt was bringt. Ich werde morgen versuchen, noch für den gleichen Tag einen Termin bei meinem Urologen zu bekommen. Vielleicht hat der ja eine Idee was da vor sich geht und wie es vermutlich weiter geht.

Gruss

Wolfgang

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Wolfi,

ist wohl besser, Du klärst das mit Deinem Uro ab. Kann wirklich auch ein Messfehler sein. Vielleicht kann Dein Uro Dich dahingehend ja auch beruhigen. Man sollte aber PSA auch nicht in so kurzen Abständen messen lassen. Das macht einen nur nervös und schadet dem psychischem Wohlbefinden, was wiederum Deine Immunabwehr schwächt.

Ich glaub, jetzt werd ich doch wieder müde. Ich hatte schon geschlafen und wurde nach einer Stunde plötzlich wieder hellwach  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gute Nacht
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

Hallo  - Komme grade vom Urologen und schalte langsam runter vom Panikmodus in "Normalbetrieb" Der so plötzlich gestiegene Wert ist weniger bedrohlich als ich angenommen habe, meint der Urologe. Da auch der Testosterowert ansteigt, sei erkennbar, daß die verbliebenen Tumorzellen noch auf Testosteronentzug reagieren.Weiteres Procedere : PSMA Pet, und falls sich nur einzelne Metastasen z.B. in Lymphknoten zeigen sollten, diese bestrahlen, ggf auch die ADT wieder aufnehmen, die April 21 beendet wurde.Bedeutet, wir sind noch nicht definitiv aus dem kurativen setting raus.
Natürlich habe ich gefragt, was ist denn wenn das PET zuviele Metastasen zeigt,wie lange kann man das überleben,und bitte jetzt keine Antwort in der Art, wie vom Arzt angenommen der Patient gerne hören möchte.
War aber dann doch überrascht über die Antwort. Auch in einem palliativem setting könne man heute 10 - 15 Jahre überleben dank neuer Medikamente. Allein die letzten 2 Jahre hätte 2 wichtige neue Medikamente hervorgebracht. Und am Horizont die individualisierte Krebstherapie, die in nicht allzu Ferne anwendungsfähig sein könnte.(Aber wie wir ja alle wissen, besteht die Unsicherheit bei Prognosen darin, daß sie die Zukunft betreffen. :-)  )

Das Wochenende ist gerettet erst mal und vielleicht war meine aktuelle Erfahrung mit dem gar nicht so lieben"Haustier" auch für dich irgendwie hilfreich.

Bleib gesund

Wolfgang

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Wolfi,

das hört sich doch alles ganz gut an. Es freut mich, dass Du aus dem Panikmodus wieder rausgekommen bist.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

....mich auch    :-)

----------

